# Air Ops Collar Dogs



## Kezei (17 Mar 2009)

Hi everyone,

I apologize if this has been answered already, but I don't seem to be able to find any information on collar dogs for Air Ops trades, particularly AEC.

I see (here: http://www.joedrouin.com/af-air_ops.htm) that collar dogs are available for air ops, but I do not recall ever seeing any personnel wearing them. Are we able/supposed to?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## aesop081 (17 Mar 2009)

Kezei said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this has been answered already, but I don't seem to be able to find any information on collar dogs for Air Ops trades, particularly AEC.
> 
> ...



No such thing is worn on AF DEUs. Furthermore, there are no trade specific accoutrements other than trade badges and wings.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Mar 2009)

From the CF DRESS REGS

Ch 3 Sect 4 Para 2 b (1)



> Only army personnel are authorized to wear collar badges, except on obsolete CF mess dress orders Nos. 2D and 2E.


----------



## Kezei (17 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2009)

They do make nice broaches for your girlfriend and wife; or perhaps for those unisex outfits some seniors were known to wear.   :nod:


----------



## Loachman (9 Apr 2009)

They were worn with the old green CF dress uniform.


----------

